# mystery



## arturolczykowski

Oto kontest:

 If Scripture is a revelation at all it speaks to us in intelligible language using established rules of grammar and syntax. It is sometimes said that descriptions of God, because He is God and not man, must go beyond reason and logic. Foggy assertions are frequently advanced to the effect that language is inadequate to describe God. This allows for a waffly retreat into “mystery.” 


Czy ktos pomoglby mi zgrabnie przetlumaczyc dwa ostatnie zdania. Mam swoja opcje, ale musze ja skonsultowac....


----------



## dn88

Takie moje pierwsze z brzegu tłumaczenie:
_
Często wysuwane są mętne stwierdzenia sugerujące (takiego typu), że język nie wystarcza na opisanie (nie jest w stanie opisać) Boga. Pozwala to na pokrętną ucieczkę w sferę "tajemnicy"._


----------



## Ben Jamin

dn88 said:


> Takie moje pierwsze z brzegu tłumaczenie:
> 
> _Często wysuwane są mętne stwierdzenia sugerujące (takiego typu), że język nie wystarcza na opisanie (nie jest w stanie opisać) Boga. Pozwala to na pokrętną ucieczkę w sferę "tajemnicy"._


 Gdzie znalazłeś znaczenie "waffly"? Merriam Webster nie ma tego słowa, tylko "waffle" (fala), z zaznaczeniem "chiefly Scottish".


----------



## arturolczykowski

OED podaje: 

1. Wavering, vacillating, imprecise. 2. Characterized by or indulging in waffling speech or writing.


----------



## Ben Jamin

arturolczykowski said:


> OED podaje:
> 
> 1. Wavering, vacillating, imprecise. 2. Characterized by or indulging in waffling speech or writing.


 Czy to też szkockie?


----------



## Thomas1

Niejasne/Mgliste zapewnienia często sprowadza się do myśli, że język nie jest w stanie opisać Boga, co pozwala na wymijające przejście w sferę „tajemnicy”.


Ben Jamin said:


> Czy to też szkockie?


Niewykluczone. 'Waffly' pochodzi od czasownika 'waffle', potoczne słowo, które oznacza mniej więcej 'hesitate' lub 'witter on'.



			
				answers.com said:
			
		

> [Probably frequentative of obsolete waff, to yelp,  probably of imitative origin.]


----------



## arturolczykowski

A co myslicie o moim:

Ludzie, którzy wysuwają niejasne twierdzenia sugerujące, że nasz ograniczony język nie wystarcza, aby opisać Boga, często uciekają się do rozwlekłych i nieprecyzyjnych jego opisów, tłumacząc to „misterium wiary”.

Nie doslownie, ale sens chyba zachowany....


----------



## arturolczykowski

Po zastanowieniu pozostalem przy lekko poprawionej wersji Thomasa1:

 Te niejasne twierdzenia często sprowadza się do myśli, że język nie jest w stanie opisać Boga, co pozwala wielu na wymijające przejście w sferę „tajemnicy”.


Dzieki


----------



## Thomas1

arturolczykowski said:


> Po zastanowieniu pozostalem przy lekko poprawionej wersji Thomasa1:
> 
> Te niejasne twierdzenia często sprowadza się do myśli, że język nie jest w stanie opisać Boga, co pozwala wielu na wymijające przejście w sferę „tajemnicy”.
> 
> 
> Dzieki


 "Te" zmienia trochę sens zdania. Chodzi o niejasne twierdzenia ogólnie, a nie o te wspomniane wcześniej w tekście (co, jak mi się wydaje, odnosiłoby się do opisów Boga, które muszą wykraczać poza rozum i logikę, ale to nie jest sens zdania źródłowego, bo nie ma w nim określnika).


arturolczykowski said:


> Oto kontest:
> 
> If Scripture is a revelation at all it speaks to us in intelligible language using established rules of grammar and syntax. It is sometimes said that descriptions of God, because He is God and not man, must go beyond reason and logic. Foggy assertions are frequently advanced to the effect that language is inadequate to describe God. This allows for a waffly retreat into “mystery.”
> 
> 
> Czy ktos pomoglby mi zgrabnie przetlumaczyc dwa ostatnie zdania. Mam swoja opcje, ale musze ja skonsultowac....


----------



## arturolczykowski

Tak sie zastanawiam... "wymijajace przejscie w sfere tajemnicy" nie mowi  mi zbyt wiele. Bez watpienia "waffly" pochodzi od waffle - pustoslowie,  gledzenie, stad caly czas mi cos nie gra. 

Co z takim tlumaczeniem: 

Niejasne twierdzenia często sprowadza się do myśli, że język nie jest w stanie opisać Boga, co pozwala wielu na ucieczkę w pustosłowną retorykę „misterium”.


----------



## Thomas1

Mnie się podoba. [Jeszcze moje 3 grosze: Nie użyłbym "wielu", bo go nie ma w zdaniu wyjściowym, a polskie tłumaczenie też brzmi dobrze bez niego.]


----------

